# 100mm f2.8 IS macro - due for replacement?



## GuyF (Mar 18, 2016)

I sold my Tamron 90mm macro some months ago with the intention of getting the Canon next time there was a cash-back deal. There's now a £75 cash-back here in the UK so I could get one for £544 (plus I'm off work this coming week so I'd have a new toy to play with whilst waiting on a 1DX2 or 5D4 ).

So the question is, as I don't shoot a huge amount of macro stuff but like having one available, should I get one now or is the lens likely to get updated anytime soon? It was introduced back in 2009 and is clearly a great lens but is a _greater_ lens not too far away? I know many also use it for portraits but I've a Sigma 85mm f1.4 for that. Hmmm, sell the Sigma too and just use the Canon for portraits and macro?

Decisions, decisions. Help!!!


----------



## brad-man (Mar 18, 2016)

I have this lens and it might be cliche, but I really can't see much room for improvement. I'd expect a refresh of the 180 macro (inclusion of IS) before the 100L.


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 18, 2016)

If there is, the new one won't be selling at £544!

In all seriousness, I agree with brad-man. There are many lenses that should be updated before the 100L.


----------



## slclick (Mar 18, 2016)

It's fine.


----------



## rs (Mar 18, 2016)

In my opinion, there's nothing wrong with the current lens.

If you're going to the Photography Show, typically there's double cashback on Canon products there.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 18, 2016)

The current 100L is modern design with proper USM, IS, internal focusing, weather sealing, etc. and with the flip of one switch it becomes a very serviceable tool for portraiture. It's a peach of a lens. You could ask the serious macro shooters about any working distance / focus breathing limitations, and I'm sure the 50 MP camp want _everything_ redesigned for the high resolution future :, but I honestly don't put a 100L macro replacement on even a _third_-tier priority for Canon right now. 

I think we'll see a 180L Macro II (or other 'longer' working distance tool) before we see a new 100L.

- A


----------



## Mr Bean (Mar 18, 2016)

brad-man said:


> I have this lens and it might be cliche, but I really can't see much room for improvement. I'd expect a refresh of the 180 macro (inclusion of IS) before the 100L.


+1. Love this lens. Razor sharp. It was introduced in 2009, so, a reasonably "recent" lens. Can't see much room for improvement at the moment


----------



## Drum (Mar 18, 2016)

No there will be an announcement imminently.... I just bought one today!! (just like Sigma announced their 150-600's the day after I bought the Tamron!!)


----------



## JohanCruyff (Mar 18, 2016)

Mr Bean said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > I have this lens and it might be cliche, but I really can't see much room for improvement. I'd expect a refresh of the 180 macro (inclusion of IS) before the 100L.
> ...


+1


----------



## NancyP (Mar 18, 2016)

The 100L IS macro doesn't need updating. 
The 180mm f/3.5L no-IS macro DOES need updating if Canon wants to capture the people now opting for the Sigma 180 f/2.8 IS 1:1 macro, which is said to be an outstanding lens. Admittedly, this is a small market. Twenty years ago, the 180L was a leader, now it is trailing.


----------



## dolina (Mar 19, 2016)

Perhaps by 2026?


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 19, 2016)

NancyP said:


> The 100L IS macro doesn't need updating.
> The 180mm f/3.5L no-IS macro DOES need updating if Canon wants to capture the people now opting for the Sigma 180 f/2.8 IS 1:1 macro, which is said to be an outstanding lens. Admittedly, this is a small market. Twenty years ago, the 180L was a leader, now it is trailing.



I'm curious what photographers that shoot macro more than, say, 25% of their work would say about the 100L vs. the Canon 5x vs. the plethora of other macro options out there. 

For the focus-stacking / rail-sliding macro aficianados (i.e. not me) -- you know, product, flora/fauna, jewelry folks -- what can't today's macro lenses do that you want?

Something longer with more working distance?
Something something with greater than 1:1 capabilities?
Something that better integrates macro speedlites?
Some nutty hybrid of macro's magnification with some sort of tilt-shift functionality?
A completely batsh-- idea, but perhaps a macro lens with integrated speedlites built-in to the lens design?

And again for the more regular macro shooters: all-things-considered, what is your current first choice for a macro lens? 

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 19, 2016)

Bearing in mind the normal lifespan/shelf life of macro lenses and given the fact that it is Canon's newest one and the only one with Hybrid IS, I'd be shocked to see it replaced/upgraded in the next ten years.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 19, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> NancyP said:
> 
> 
> > The 100L IS macro doesn't need updating.
> ...



I have the 100L macro and the MP-E, and hope to get the Sigma 180 2.8 this year. My go-to lens would be the 100L, as it's versatile and an excellent all-sounder. The MP-E is stunning but obviously limited to pure macro work. My impression is it's sharper, but much trickier to use. I want a 180 macro for insects especially, giving me a bit more room without spooking them.

An MP-E with IS would be great, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 19, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Bearing in mind the normal lifespan/shelf life of macro lenses and given the fact that it is Canon's newest one and the only one with Hybrid IS, I'd be shocked to see it replaced/upgraded in the next ten years.



Believe it or not, they are somewhat 'due' for a new FF macro lens:
(EF macro lenses per Northlight)

1987: 50mm f/2.5 Compact Macro (1:2)
1996: 180mm f/3.5L Macro USM
1990: 100mm f/2.8 Macro (1:1)
1999: 65mm f/2.8 Macro (5:1)
2000: 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM (1:1)
2008: 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM (1:1)

On the budget-ish side, Canon values getting people into macro photography, so a solid 'starter' macro lens in the $250-500 range is needed. I've heard the non-L 100mm is a good sharpness-per-dollar lens, but the starter 50mm compact macro seems to have been left behind. Perhaps that's for a reason, but perhaps a refresh is coming?

On the pricey side, as stated before, the 100L is great as is. So an update to the 5x (an unbelievably specialized piece of gear) or -- more likely -- an update to the longer 180L (or something in the 150-200 neighborhood) might be warranted. I seem to recall the 180L lacking fast focusing, IS or weather-sealing -- we can debate if those are _musts_ for what is a more dedicated macro lens, but certainly the lens could be improved.

- A


----------



## jebrady03 (Mar 19, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Bearing in mind the normal lifespan/shelf life of macro lenses and given the fact that it is Canon's newest one and the only one with Hybrid IS, I'd be shocked to see it replaced/upgraded in the next ten years.



"Shocked" is the EXACT word I was going to use in my reply and it's perfectly descriptive. There's absolutely no reason to update this lens and I'd expect to see a dozen or two lenses, probably more, before we see this one updated. So OP, if you're worried about buying it and a replacement being announced shortly thereafter, don't. If Canon did that, it would be SO outside the realm of things that make sense.

As for uses, I shot a LOT more macro a few years ago when I was using crop sensor + the 60mm macro and because of that usage, I bought the 100L thinking I'd continue. But the purchase roughly coincided with me exiting the other hobby that was garnering 100% of my macro shooting so I don't really do it anymore. However, I still use the 100L relatively frequently for lower light, indoor portraits on my 6D. It truly is fantastic for that purpose. We're talking counting eyelashes in shots. Additionally, the macro, the IS is GREAT for handheld macro and the AF works surprisingly well too! Especially when one makes use of the focus limiter switch.

Portrait of my daughter with the 100L, shot wide open with my 6D.







Took this shot yesterday with my 70D (would have used the 6D but I just sent it to Canon for a clean/check). I actually cropped in a little but had I used my 6D, I wouldn't have (sounds backward, I know - but the crop as-is didn't work for me with the 70D because I wanted wider, but then saw this closer crop and decided to go with it). This was basically at MFD. I used AF for this shot.






So... GO FOR IT! Great lens. Incredibly versatile. EXTREMELY doubtful it'll get updated any time soon.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 19, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Bearing in mind the normal lifespan/shelf life of macro lenses and given the fact that it is Canon's newest one and the only one with Hybrid IS, I'd be shocked to see it replaced/upgraded in the next ten years.
> ...




Nonsense, where has lens technology moved on to since the 100 L Macro came out? Blue goo and coatings, neither of which are enough to warrant the 100 L getting upgraded. 

The 180 is well overdue for a remodel and there is plenty of newer stuff to put in it, weather sealing, Hybrid IS, Blue goo, coatings, light weight build (engineering plastic) etc etc.

The 50mm Macro isn't even a true macro lens, it is only a 1:2 life size that needs a dedicated tube with glass to get it from 1:2 to 1:1, Noah used one on the ark to document the smaller animals. This could be upgraded with good specs and remain reasonably priced, that it hasn't speaks volumes for the sales numbers and projections. Who would use a 1:2 "macro" lens over the TS-E45 with a tube? About half a dozen people who photograph flat field reproductions, and Noah's great great great grandkids.

The EF-s 60 Macro, again, what would you put in it that meant it wasn't an L and Canon won't make EF-s L lenses.

The MP-E 65, I doubt if that will ever get upgraded, it has no real competition so why bother? It won the competition in the field of one! IS probably wouldn't be any use in it because it's effectiveness is reduced as magnification increases, it isn't a heavy lens, it doesn't need Blue goo so no upgrade.

I think Canon are happy to sit on their laurels with regards macro, just look at the half arsed unenthusiastic "upgrade" to the Macro Ring Lite MR-14EX II, a new LCD and interface, they gave it the RT interface with no RT!


----------



## pwp (Mar 19, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Bearing in mind the normal lifespan/shelf life of macro lenses and given the fact that it is Canon's newest one and the only one with Hybrid IS, I'd be shocked to see it replaced/upgraded in the next ten years.


+1 what's to improve? It's a perfect lens that will be around for for at least the rest of this decade, then more.

-pw


----------



## TommyLee (Mar 19, 2016)

the 100L is the same optical delivery as the 100 USM just before it..
they are fine ...either one..

we DO need a 150-200 macro I.S. for sure...
I dont use a tripod... so shoot me...
that explains ...things.. for everyone.......

my first lens on 20D was 100 macro...

I would spend my whole day with a 200mm macro I.S. .....
forget to eat...

lets have a new 150-200 macro...woo hoo


I guess these were the 100L I.S. lens..?...
I nust have sold the 100macro USM by then
....

a 150mm to 200mm I s. lens would help track bees... ok the last 5 or 6 bees ...


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 19, 2016)

NancyP said:


> The 100L IS macro doesn't need updating.
> The 180mm f/3.5L no-IS macro DOES need updating if Canon wants to capture the people now opting for the Sigma 180 f/2.8 IS 1:1 macro, which is said to be an outstanding lens. Admittedly, this is a small market. Twenty years ago, the 180L was a leader, now it is trailing.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 19, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Believe it or not, they are somewhat 'due' for a new FF macro lens..........
> ...



With respect, please read the rest of my prior post. I then went on to say "the 100L is great as is" and stated that other higher-end FF macro lenses like the MP-E and 180L might be improved instead. 

Imagine an EF 180mm f/3.5L IS with telephoto AF speed like the 100L... That would be a very nice piece of kit.

- A


----------



## J.R. (Mar 19, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Imagine an EF 180mm f/3.5L IS with telephoto AF speed like the 100L... That would be a very nice piece of kit.



I'd buy an updated 180L in a heartbeat. That being said, to me fast AF and hybrid IS in a 180L II won't matter all that much. 

Previously, I used to feel that fast AF and hybrid IS would be dead useful but after some shooting with the 180L, I came to realise that any serious macro with a long lens is going to be done on a tripod with manual focus.


----------



## GuyF (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you to all who replied. That's the great thing about this site, post a reasonable question and get good advice without any trolls showing up!

I'll order the lens this weekend and should get it on Tuesday. I'll probably still use the Sigma for 99% of portraits (as long as you nail focus, f1.4 is brilliant).

Enjoy your weekend.


UPDATE - just ordered the lens from Calumet UK who are giving away up to £50 worth of accessories when buying gear over £500. So I'm getting a Hahnel Extreme HLX-E6 replacement battery too for my 5D3 worth £49.99 (my original Canon battery is down to the red health level). Can the weekend get any better? (Hint: yes, start of the 2016 F1 season - woohoo!)


----------



## scyrene (Mar 19, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> The MP-E 65, I doubt if that will ever get upgraded, it has no real competition so why bother? It won the competition in the field of one! IS probably wouldn't be any use in it because it's effectiveness is reduced as magnification increases, it isn't a heavy lens, it doesn't need Blue goo so no upgrade.



I agree it's unlikely to be updated, nor does it really need it. However, being fussy, it could do with more aperture blades - those hexagonal specular highlights are pretty unappealing.


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 19, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> The MP-E 65, I doubt if that will ever get upgraded, it has no real competition so why bother? It won the competition in the field of one!



<nitpick>There's a 5x macro lens for m43 by Yasuhara Nanoha.</nitpick>


----------



## nhz (Mar 20, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Bearing in mind the normal lifespan/shelf life of macro lenses and given the fact that it is Canon's newest one and the only one with Hybrid IS, I'd be shocked to see it replaced/upgraded in the next ten years.
> ...



Agree with others that an upgrade of the 100L isn't likely but a new 150-200mm macro with IS could be very interesting. 

I shoot a lot of macro, mostly dragonflies and almost everything hand-held (with natural light) because my subjects often move quickly. I have used several other macro lenses over the last 15 years and as often, what is the best lens really depends on the subject and the photographer. I started with Sigma 2.8/105 macro, moved up to Sigma 2.8/150 macro for better working distance (awesome optics as a bonus!). 

However, without a tripod both macro lenses quickly reach their limit when magnification increases and the 2.8/150 wasn't very good as a general tele lens (even at f/5.6-8 soft corners and inaccurate AF). So I purchased the 100L as a dual purpose lens for both macro and short tele, with IS that affords better close ups. The 100L is indeed better than the Sigma 150 at infinity, but I'm not impressed with its sharpness there - closeup sharpness is excellent though. The IS is a big improvement for close-ups, but for general dragonfly shots often too short. I'm now often using my 4/300 IS instead which has great working distance (especially for flying dragonflies) and decent IS. A 150-200 IS would be a good compromise (for me a 4/300 DO with better IS, better AF and better magnification compared to the 4/300IS would be great as well).

I looked at the Sigma 2.8/150 OS and and 2.8/180 OS but they are quite heavy lenses, and to me that kind of defeats the purpose of hand-held shooting. Sigma isn't known for building light lenses lately, and this is something where Canon can probably compete - plus maybe with better IS and AF. My impression from reviews is that the Canon hybrid IS works better for close-ups.

As to an entry-level macro lens: there is plenty of cheap macro lenses on the used market, even for 100 euros or so you can find pretty good ones. I doubt this is an interesting market for Canon ...


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 20, 2016)

GuyF said:


> So the question is, as I don't shoot a huge amount of macro stuff but like having one available, should I get one now or is the lens likely to get updated anytime soon?


Short: Just get it, if you want an can afford it.

Long: 
This lens ist still as new as possible. I don't expect any replacement within the next 5 or up to 10 years.
Built fully L style, Center IQ is great, AF is fast, you have a limit switch, HIS is unique for a macro. There is nothing to complain.
If you want a macro lens, this one is great. I use it also quite often as a standard tele and portrait lens. 
But here the f2.8 is the "limiting" factor as you can get more aperture frome the 100/2.0 for example. 
Also the bokeh is not as creamy as some would want it for that. But I am fine with it. 
I simply love that lens!


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 22, 2016)

Antono Refa said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > The MP-E 65, I doubt if that will ever get upgraded, it has no real competition so why bother? It won the competition in the field of one!
> ...



Hmm, m4/3 isn't quite the same as FF though is it? At just 1/4 the sensor area they aren't really the same thing.


----------

